# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Jurigeek] Mariage homo: Merci Pacs-Man
Depuis que les socialistes sont au pouvoir, tout tourne autour du sexe. Prenons l'économie par exemple, que lit-on partout ? Que les bourses sont vides. Notre Président ? Il joue du Vaudeville avec son ex et sa légitime. Nos ministres ? Ils dansent langoureusement et c'est  Manuel qui mène la Walls. Même nos bœufs et nos chevaux copulent furieusement dans un  _lasagnus coitus sans interruptus_. Et je ne vous parle même pas de la politique extérieure et/ou de l'opération Serval, sinon on va encore me dire que je vois des allusions perverses partout : _horny soit qui Mali pense_, comme dit le proverbe.

Ah, oui bien évidemment, il y a la question du mariage Gay. C'est un sujet délicat qui nécessite du doigté pour être traité, mais pas de tous les noms, parce que les articles 32 et 33 de la loi du 29 juillet 1881, modifiés par la loi du 6 août  2012 condamnent les diffamations (d'un an d'emprisonnement et de 45.000 euros d'amende) et injures (six mois d'emprisonnement et de 22.500 euros d'amende) proférées à l'encontre d'une personne ou d'un groupe de personnes à raison de leur orientation ou identité sexuelle. 

Pourtant, j'ai envie de vous parler du mariage homo : 

- d'une parce, qu'il est en cours de vote ; l'assemblée nationale a adopté le texte à 329 voix contre 229 ; il est actuellement en cours de discussion au Sénat (il devrait faire l'objet d'un vote fin avril). 

- de deux, parce que les jeux vidéo sont à l'honneur.  En effet, Fallout 2 nous a offert le premier mariage gay, bien avant que notre Président s'y intéresse. Et il en va de même avec Fable, The Sims 3 ou Skyrim qui, également, permettent un mariage homo.  Et là, je ne vous parle que du mariage, mais les personnages gays ont toujours existé dans l'histoire du jeu vidéo. J'en veux pour preuve : la série des Mass Effect, des Dragon Age, Street of Rage 3 (un de ses boss) et j'en passe. 

Comprenez-moi bien. Je ne porte aucun jugement sur le mariage gay. Vous êtes libres d'être pour, d'être contre ou de vous en moquer, c'est une question d'opinion, religieuse, politique et la démocratie suit son cours. Ce que je dis, c'est que les jeux vidéo ont introduit la notion de mariage gay depuis 1998 (date de sortie de Fallout 2) et que c'était avant-gardiste si l'on considère la situation actuelle. D'un point de vue juridique, j'ajouterai que c'est le seul cas où, à ma connaissance, une situation légale, un concept de droit, le mariage, est présenté comme une composante de l'Univers.

Parce que, habituellement, le joueur évolue plutôt dans un monde de non-droit ou, à la limite, un monde où quelques-unes de nos règles sont transposées, mais faiblement  (certains comportement sont vaguement sanctionnés comme tuer et voler ; ou bien, encore, on retrouve quelques règles de droit commercial basique dans certains MMORP).  

Alors quand un concept juridique, comme le mariage, et plus encore, un concept juridique fictionnel pour son époque, comme le mariage gay, est introduit comme composante d'un monde, je dis chapeau Messieurs les développeurs.

Voir la news (0 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Jeckhyl

J'ai l'impression de n'avoir lu qu'une introduction  :Emo: .

----------


## Septa

Dans Fallout 2 c'est un mariage religieux en plus il me semble.

----------


## Djinn42

C'est pas faux.

----------


## meisner

Bon article!

----------


## Abso

C'est où qu'on "like" ?

----------


## Djinn42

Ca mérite un bisou viril cet article.

----------


## Abaker

> J'ai l'impression de n'avoir lu qu'une introduction .


Pareil. Néanmoins je me suis bien marré dans l'introduction de cette dite intro. ::):

----------


## Narushima

C'est même bien plus vieux que Fallout 2 ; les deux barres dans Pong, ce sont des mecs, et ils étaient mariés. C'était pas montré dans le jeu bien sûr, la technologie de l'époque permettait pas de le représenter.

----------


## Mr Ianou

Même Final Fantasy 7 avait des amourettes entres 2 messieurs.

----------


## Pango

Halte au prosélytisme homophile.

----------


## morbak

Parfaitement, arrêtons avec cette homophobie refoulée!

----------


## Doric

> Même Final Fantasy 7 avait des amourettes entres 2 messieurs.


Qui ça?!
Sephiroth et Cloud?

----------


## Mr Slurp

> Même Final Fantasy 7 avait des amourettes entres 2 messieurs.





> Qui ça?!
> Sephiroth et Cloud?


Nan, Barret et Cloud. En fait y'a moyen de faire en sorte que la scène du "manège en couple" du Gold saucer se fasse entre eux deux.

----------


## Shynasha

Au final, nous les joueurs, sommes très ouverts d'esprit. Parce que moi, les mariages gays dans les jeux ça me gênent pas plus que ça, alors IRL, why not ?

----------


## CaMarchePas

Se rappeler de Fallout 2 pour le mariage gay, c'est moche. Fallout 2 était avant-gardiste sur pas mal de choses, et avec pas mal de solutions pour affronter la crise :
-tu peux pas nourrir tes gosses ? faut les envoyer chercher de l'eau au fond du puits !
-tu peux prostituer ta femme (ou ton mari)
-tu peux faire jouer ta femme dans un porno
-tu peux devenir star du porno
-tu peux revendre ta moitié à des esclavagistes

En voilà des solutions avant-gardistes !

----------


## Drayke

Quand je vois ça, je me dis que je suis vraiment plouc d'aimer les femmes.

----------


## Emile Gravier

Je veux pas être un vieux con mais Friends était vachement plus avant gardiste et avant Fallout 2 :
Mariage lesbien : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_One...esbian_Wedding c'était en *janvier 1996*....
Phoebe mère porteuse
etc...

Le jeu vidéo c'est une passion, faut arrêter de croire que l'on est de super avant gardistes car on est gamer...


EDIT : et je vénère Fallout 2 mais pour autre chose que ça.

----------


## Rabbitman

> Je veux pas être un vieux con mais Friends était vachement plus avant gardiste et avant Fallout 2 :
> Mariage lesbien : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_One...esbian_Wedding c'était en *janvier 1996*....


Super avant-gardiste en effet : http://www.ina.fr/video/CAB85102925

----------


## Emile Gravier

Ah oui tiens je les avais oubliés ces deux là ! Ah le bon vieux temps  ::wub:: 

Edit : et attention, il manque UL en bas à gauche  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Non mais on s'en fiche ça mes bons amis. Moi ce qui m'intéresse en tant qu'avocat et gamer c'est de voir que des jeux vidéo ont introduit la notion juridique de mariage homosexuel comme composante d'un monde dynamique offert à un joueur et je crois bien que c'est la seule fois où une règle juridique imaginaire (à l'époque) ait été mise en avant dans un univers ouvert. Que Friends (série hautement conservatrice d'ailleurs) ait pu évoquer la question du mariage homo n'a aucun rapport avec ma news.

----------


## Emile Gravier

Ok, c'est pas vraiment dans cette optique que j'avais compris la news.

J'étais peut être un peu passé un peu vite sur ça : 
"D'un point de vue juridique, j'ajouterai que c'est le seul cas où, à ma connaissance, une situation légale, un concept de droit, le mariage, est présenté comme une composante de l'Univers."

Dans ce sens là, oui il y a beaucoup à dire. Je ne suis pas du tout calé en droit, mais le fait que certains jeux rendent répréhensible le vol n'est-il pas similaire au fait de mettre en place le mariage. Je m'exprime peut être mal, désolé, je n'ai pas un lexique juridique très développé.

Disons que je vois la différence dans le sens où ils avaient créé une règle juridique qui n'existait pas encore dans le monde à l'époque, ce qui n'est pas le cas du vol.

----------


## Rabbitman

> Non mais on s'en fiche ça mes bons amis. Moi ce qui m'intéresse en tant qu'avocat et gamer c'est de voir que des jeux vidéo ont introduit la notion juridique de mariage homosexuel comme composante d'un monde dynamique offert à un joueur et je crois bien que c'est la seule fois où une règle juridique imaginaire (à l'époque) ait été mise en avant dans un univers ouvert.


Mouais, considérer un mariage dans une bourgade reculée et quand même pas mal dégénérée comme une règle juridique de l'univers, c'est à mon sens faire preuve de beaucoup d'extrapolation. À titre de comparaison, j'ai trouvé la manière dont il était présenté dans Mass Effect 3 beaucoup plus intéressante, c'était non seulement une règle juridique, mais surtout elle était présentée comme un non-évènement absolu.

----------


## Pango

Ne donnons pas au mariage gay l'importance et/ou la symbolique qu'il n'a pas.

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Mouais, considérer un mariage dans une bourgade reculée et quand même pas mal dégénérée comme une règle juridique de l'univers, c'est à mon sens faire preuve de beaucoup d'extrapolation. À titre de comparaison, j'ai trouvé la manière dont il était présenté dans Mass Effect 3 beaucoup plus intéressante, c'était non seulement une règle juridique, mais surtout elle était présentée comme un non-évènement absolu.


Je ne comprends même pas le sens de ta phrase dans le contexte. 

1. Le mariage homosexuel est offert aux joueurs dans l'univers de Fallout 2. Qu'il soit célébré dans une bourgade reculée n'a aucune pertinence et en tous les cas ne saurait contrevenir à ce constat.
2.Le mariage homosexuel n'existait pas IRL à l'époque.

C'est donc bien un des rares cas, voire le seul, où une règle juridique imaginaire est intégrée dans un univers vidéo-ludique (alors que, je le répète, habituellement, les univers vidéo ludiques contiennent très peu de règles juridiques et ce sont les plus basiques, genre, tuer ou voler entraîne une répression policière).

---------- Post added at 10h38 ---------- Previous post was at 10h37 ----------




> Ne donnons pas au mariage gay l'importance et/ou la symbolique qu'il n'a pas.


Si tu veux. En même temps, comme je ne parle pas du mariage gay en lui-même, mais de sa présence dans un univers vidéo-ludique comme exemple unique d'une règle de droit, à l'époque imaginaire, ajoutée aux règles classiques que l'on trouve IRL...

----------


## Rabbitman

Globalement, je trouve que les règles de Fallout n'ont pas vraiment un statut juridique : même s'il est vrai que l'univers comporte une quantité de règles, elles sont tellement ciblées, extrêmes et contradictoires que ça les prive de tout aspect universel qu'on attendrait d'une loi.

----------


## Paoh

Merci de te battre pour supporter la comprehension et du coup l'interet de ta news, GMB (tout le monde n'a pas lu ton fameux dossier "la loi dans les jeux videos"). Les commentaires sont aussi interessants que la news du coup. Un forum qui joue son role... Oula, je suis positif moi en ce moment je sais pas ce que j'ai.

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Oui j'aime bien assurer le "service après vente" de la news. C'est très normal que, parfois, des incompréhensions subsistent. Parce que sous la couche de mauvais humour que je place toujours, subsiste des concepts pas toujours évident pour un non juriste.

----------


## shooty09

Même en tant que juriste, le mariage gay est un véritable casse-tête pour en comprendre les conséquences en terme d'impact sur notre droit et son inscription dans notre ordonnancement juridique (que l'on soit pour ou contre d'ailleurs).

---------- Post added at 17h11 ---------- Previous post was at 16h43 ----------




> Globalement, je trouve que les règles de Fallout n'ont pas vraiment un statut juridique : même s'il est vrai que l'univers comporte une quantité de règles, elles sont tellement ciblées, extrêmes et contradictoires que ça les prive de tout aspect universel qu'on attendrait d'une loi.


C'est mi-vrai mi-faux si je puis me permettre. L'avantage d'un jeu post apo dans un univers mature et cohérent, c'est qu'il montre ce qui reste d'un système juridique donné quand une société est brisée. Certes, il n'y a pas un Code Civil de Megaton mais l'on perçoit bien filigrane l'idée de qu'est ce qu'il reste du droit quand il n'y a plus rien ? Quelles règles grimpe ou descendent la pyramide des normes ? Ainsi, si le droit au logement opposable fait aujourd'hui des émules, le retiendrait-on dans une situation pareille ? Surement que non. Quid de la pédophilie par contre ? 
Je sais pas si je me fais bien comprendre mais je pense qu'il y a bien un système d'ailleurs très similaire au notre, à la différence qu'on ne s’embarrasse plus de ce qui est gênant ou peut gêner.
 Tu as par contre raison pour la fin mais l'explication est simple et elle bien plus philosophique ou sociologique ou juridique. La loi n'est universelle seulement que dans une civilisation donnée. La destruction de cette dernière, comme dans Fallout, entraîne une "tribalisation" des individus, la loi ne vit plus alors que dans les tribus. Certaines acceptent de tuer, d'autres non. Comme on peut le voir, l'exosquelette sociétale ne disparaît pas, il y a toujours des figures d'autorités au sein des groupes qui imposent ses normes et la profusion des groupes entraînent la confusion des règles et les heurts entre survivants. 
C'est pourquoi je pense que maître B a raison de parler d'une véritable audace dans le fait de présenter dans une telle structure (tribale et anomique donc) la possibilité du mariage gay quand une société (la notre), s'arrache à la brutalité et s'enfonce dans l'égalité "fictionnelle" n'en est pas capable.

----------


## Okoth

c'est pas plutôt 1981 pour la loi ?

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Non. C'est 1881.

----------

